# Harry Dick and Other Unfortunate Names...



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Last week the OPP got a call from a farmer's wife near Douglas On because she was concerned about a letter he had left her before going to work on their farm. She called the OPP (Big mistake, never call the cops). They went back to where he was working, and all we know is the farmer is dead. The SIU is investigating, but it sounds like the cops shot the farmer for ??? No details are being released, so we can only assume if the farmer shot himself, they would say so. 

Anyhow I looked up the address and it is near Harry Dick Rd. I assume the road was named after Harry Dick. Not a name I would want to live my life with... Any other names, post them...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Barnaby Dorks
Justin Inch

Both real people.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn,as an aside,I've got/had lots of kin in the Douglas area .
Spent lots of my youth up there.
Just never thought I'd hear a reference to Douglas,not just here...but ever .


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dick Butkus...


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I was on a conference call once with a guy named Dick Wang.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Bubb said:


> Damn,as an aside,I've got/had lots of kin in the Douglas area .
> Spent lots of my youth up there.
> Just never thought I'd hear a reference to Douglas,not just here...but ever .


Here is one news article about it: Man shot dead near Renfrew during OPP interaction: SIU

Notice how little info there is. OPP went out and shot him and are now going to cover it up. They did it a number of years ago in Renfrew On. Two brothers were fighting and the mom called the OPP. They arrived and from across the street promptly shot and killed one brother. The thing that makes this one suspicious is the OPP that did the murdering, went to school with the guy and knew he was mentally handicapped. The rumors around town were that the OPP killer cop would brag all the time that he couldn't wait to kill someone. The SIU investigated, but never contacted a number of citizens that wanted to give information the investigators. The SIU of course cleared the killer cop.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

more in line with what your post referred to....without a word of a lie...I was at a store and two guys came in together.
I swear this is true...say it out loud...Phil McCracken with Dick Moss


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Jay Goff

Good dude, but goddamn... some parents.

Also worked with a guy named Jocelyn Gosselin. Fully rhyming and made no bones about pronunciation.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

My grandad used to tell me stories about his friend Horris Ball.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Working for Revenue Canada, once upon a time, I had to call Anita Beaton about her return.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I once knew a Bob Dick. My family used the word bob to mean shorten (like a horse's tail), so when I met this guy, well...you know.

I used to fish with a group of guys who claimed to have a co-worker named Richard Head.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dick Manrod


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Worked as a bank teller, a dude came in and his name was Hardik.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I knew a fellow named Harry Ehniz and another named jim Cocks. Now imagine if Jim's wife's name was Fonda.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

No lie, I know a urologist named Dr Pi pi Salle.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

There's a french singer that changes his name in tribute to Elvis Presley to Dick Rivers... by choice...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I was a teenager, we lived for a few years in a neighbourhood with Cox on one side and Balls on the other. We weren't allowed to comment on such things.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Dildo, NF.

I knew this name for years and never thought anything of it until a female co-worker pointed it out as an "...unfortunate name..."...the baseball player Randy Johnson. lol...that's a stealthy one!

Knew someone with the last name Lipschitz.

Wang is pretty common as well....but we're really getting into elementary school territory.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

The funny thing about the prenom Dick, is no one really is born with that name....they CHOOSE to be called it as an abbreviation for Richard.
figure that one out. Youd really have to hate the name Richard to prefer to be called Dick.
Its stupid anyways, obviously it should be Rick or Rich if anything. Silly boomers...no one born after 1970 does this.

On another note, Gay used to be a popular female name....and why shouldn't it...it used to mean "happy"....those days are over also.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I used to deal with an eBay seller named Long Wang, 
Everyone in the Edmonton area knows of Harry Hole. Harry and his wife Lois operated a green house here. Also worked with a guy named Peter Panchuck. (the Ukrainian version of Peter Pan of course)
Sometimes you have wonder if the parents do it on purpose, or by accident.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Knew a guy named Happy Wong and a girl whose name was Scholastica.

Also a family who was into birds, one daughter was named Vireo, the other Aviary.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Knew a guy named Happy Wong and a girl whose name was Scholastica.
> 
> Also a family who was into birds, one daughter was named Vireo, the other Aviary.


Theres a kid in my daughters skating class named "Pleiades"...when you google it, the meaning is kind of nice although it doesn't necessarily make it nice as a name.... geez, its a test of pronunciation for the rest of the kids life. My cousins wife named their kid Ceilidh...most people struggle when they first see it, until they find out its pronounced "kay-lee"....I just don't understand the point of it. it seems pretentious to me.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep, worked with a few of those, Harry Dick, Richard Dyck, Phil McCock.
Also had the pleasure of dealing with a product rep who said his name was Dick Manrod.

Oh man, so many good times.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

I worked with a sales rep once. 
Dick Kuntz, from Regina.
True story


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Canadian vice-president of the ICC: Dick Pound.

I went to high school with a girl whose last name was Hyman. And like every girl with that common last name she was given the nickname ... "Buster".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We had a guy in high school whose last name was "Pecker". As soon as he graduated and was of age, he legally changed it to "Packer".
In the mid-70's I was working on a large research project in elementary and secondary schools in and around Montreal. One Grade 7 kid I surveyed outside of MOntreal had the unfortunate family name of Kremer. That poor bastard must have suffered more than his fair share of wet towel flicks in the gym locker room. "Hey..._*Kreee-mer*_!".

On a less salacious track, and genital-intensive, there was a dentist not far from our former residence in Edmonton who was a Dr. Sneazewell.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Brick Wall, Sandy Beach, Richard Weed.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

WCGill said:


> I knew a fellow named Harry Ehniz and another named jim Cocks. Now imagine if Jim's wife's name was Fonda.


Wow that last name hyphenated would be a doozy. Imagine roll call at school, like Bueller...Bueller...Bueller.
Or at a wedding when the minister introduces the new couple after the ceremony!


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Diablo said:


> Theres a kid in my daughters skating class named "Pleiades"...when you google it, the meaning is kind of nice although it doesn't necessarily make it nice as a name.... geez, its a test of pronunciation for the rest of the kids life. My cousins wife named their kid Ceilidh...most people struggle when they first see it, until they find out its pronounced "kay-lee"....I just don't understand the point of it. it seems pretentious to me.


My grandmother was born in Wales. The names of her brothers and sisters. . . My favourite of them (and she was a real awesome great-aunt) was Myfanwy.

Unfortunate names? On bus stop signs, there are the real estate agent names Ritu Bagga, Tahnee Botten, and Jakie Ng.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

An unfortunate name that would not be readily apparent would a Swedish or Danish man named Edvard Tomas Sax. It's not readily apparent, but if he had a preference to initialise his name, we get E.T. Sax. Still, not a problem. However, if and whenever he had to address hismelf, it would be *Jeg, E.T. Sax.*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2017)

Dweezil, Moon Unit, Ahmed Emuukha Rodan and Diva Muffin.
All Zappa's.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Let's not forget the Canadian Letterman made famous...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The venerable Mike Hunt.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

My wife once went to a Dr. Feeley. I wasn't too happy about that...


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Met a pretty young lady named Anita Dyck in southern sask back in the 90s
Have a campaign sticker from a guy who ran for reform party in Saskatoon, Bob Head


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I knew a Karen **** in grade 9 French class.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

dmc69 said:


>


Racism is funny!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Former co-worker used to coach little league ball. Had a kid on his team named Connor Rhea.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> My grandmother was born in Wales. The names of her brothers and sisters. . . My favourite of them (and she was a real awesome great-aunt) was Myfanwy.
> 
> Unfortunate names? On bus stop signs, there are the real estate agent names Ritu Bagga, Tahnee Botten, and Jakie Ng.


So how does one pronounce Myfanwy?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mister.zed said:


> My wife once went to a Dr. Feeley. I wasn't too happy about that...


Anyone remember those 2 penis enhancement surgeons, Dr Long and Dr. Stubbs?
PENIS (PENILE) LENGTHENING SURGERY - Q&A - Cosmetic Plastic Surgery
If it were me, I'd go to Dr Long.
Can't make this shit up....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Dweezil, Moon Unit, Ahmed Emuukha Rodan and Diva Muffin.
> All Zappa's.


Yngwie Malmsteen FTW?
Another one of those names that are puzzling that someone would actually choose if it weren't given to them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

butterknucket said:


> The venerable Mike Hunt.


There was one of those when I grew up. Everyone called him Silly Cunt behind his back. He was referred to as simply "Silly". Not to his face as far as I know, but everyone just knew who "Silly" was. He wasn't silly or a cunt, but it seemed to fit.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A guy I went to elementary school with was named Malcolm Lester. Not such a big deal... except on his hockey jersey which read M. Lester.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

I like this Ottawa singer songwriter's name: North Easton. He is also in a band called My Favorite Tragedy.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Not a word of a lie - honest!!! Our vetrenarian in Zimbabwe was Everhard Cock.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Diablo said:


> So how does one pronounce Myfanwy?


The short form is pronounced "Muvvy" but the long form is MuVAN(w)ee. The paranthetical w is very subtle.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

No mention of Engelbert Humperdink?

Edit: whoops I see he was born under a different name


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluebayou said:


> Not a word of a lie - honest!!! Our vetrenarian in Zimbabwe was Everhard Cock.


Even pornstars would react to that one like:









more interestingly, you lived in Zimbabwe? should be sharing some knowledge on that experience with us here!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I like this Ottawa singer songwriter's name: North Easton. He is also in a band called My Favorite Tragedy.


he probably thought that name was cool...until it sounded an awful lot like:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

No word of a lie, I had a dentist in the Toronto area named Dr. Seuss. Really good dentist, but he didn't play to it at all. 

Knew a woman named Fonda Pye.... lemon meringue is my personal favorite.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Here is one news article about it: Man shot dead near Renfrew during OPP interaction: SIU
> 
> Notice how little info there is. OPP went out and shot him and are now going to cover it up. They did it a number of years ago in Renfrew On. Two brothers were fighting and the mom called the OPP. They arrived and from across the street promptly shot and killed one brother. The thing that makes this one suspicious is the OPP that did the murdering, went to school with the guy and knew he was mentally handicapped. The rumors around town were that the OPP killer cop would brag all the time that he couldn't wait to kill someone. The SIU investigated, but never contacted a number of citizens that wanted to give information the investigators. The SIU of course cleared the killer cop.


The police shot and killed my sons best friend years ago in Brantford after the boys mother called them reporting that he was having a mental breakdown. He was holding a knife to his own neck threatening to hurt him self. After orders to drop the knife the officer shot him dead so that he wouldn't hurt him self with the knife. 
There were many investigations in to this in which the officer was always cleared.
Not that long ago the officer turned him self in to police confessing that he did indeed murder the boy intentionally and another person in an unrelated case. The police would not accept his confession saying the officer was under great stress and suffering PTSD. 
I have a son that suffers from Schizophrenia. He's never been violent but even if he was threatening to kill me and looked like he was about to carry it out I wouldn't call the suicide squad police.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

/ end thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

Never ever ever ever call the police.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> The police shot and killed my sons best friend years ago in Brantford after the boys mother called them reporting that he was having a mental breakdown. He was holding a knife to his own neck threatening to hurt him self. After orders to drop the knife the officer shot him dead so that he wouldn't hurt him self with the knife.
> There were many investigations in to this in which the officer was always cleared.
> Not that long ago the officer turned him self in to police confessing that he did indeed murder the boy intentionally and another person in an unrelated case. The police would not accept his confession saying the officer was under great stress and suffering PTSD.
> I have a son that suffers from Schizophrenia. He's never been violent but even if he was threatening to kill me and looked like he was about to carry it out I wouldn't call the suicide squad police.


Man...that's just really messed up ,sorry your son(and you) had to go through that.
WTF indeed.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

deleted.


don't want to derail the derail?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bubb said:


> Man...that's just really messed up ,sorry your son(and you) had to go through that.
> WTF indeed.


This is an account of the story here. Backfire

The officer initially explained that Evan charged him but the shots that entered his body were all in the back. Suggesting he was running away.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Kitty Chow
Iza Ho

Real names


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Kitty Chow
> Iza Ho
> 
> Real names


I could swear I've been to a restaurant with a name like "Lucky Hung Fat Dong".


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Back in junior high school I had classmates whose names were Donald Noseworthy, Dave Router and Mike Duckworth. Later in high school there was a cooking teacher whose name was Mr. Berndt (pronounced "burnt") No joke.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Had a French teacher in high school named Mr. Labastard. Even with our limited knowledge of French, his nickname just kinda wrote itself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Had a French teacher in high school named Mr. Labastard. Even with our limited knowledge of French, his nickname just kinda wrote itself.


Like Labtard?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Like Labtard?


La Bastard


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Diablo said:


> La Bastard


Ya I know but "Labtard" is better.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Ya I know but "Labtard" is better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Ya I know but "Labtard" is better.


interchangeable with 'libtard' too. lol.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

JazzyT said:


> I could swear I've been to a restaurant with a name like "Lucky Hung Fat Dong".


And you lived to tell about it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JazzyT said:


> I could swear I've been to a restaurant with a name like "Lucky Hung Fat Dong".


"Lucky" just seems redundant in that name.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Ya I know but "Labtard" is better.


Jeeez, I'll warp back 40 odd years and tell him to change his name. We thought LaBastard was good enough. Not a lot of imagination required.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Jeeez, I'll warp back 40 odd years and tell him to change his name. We thought LaBastard was good enough. Not a lot of imagination required.


Excellent idea. Let us know when you get back.


----------

